# cage size question



## dustinlog (Oct 2, 2011)

I was wondering what size enclosure would be good for a 5+ inch Avicularia Metallica from Tarantula cages.com

http://www.tarantulacages.com/arboreal.html


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 2, 2011)

i think the large arboreal cage with front door 8x8x16 would be plenty, but personally i would get the 12x12x20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dustinlog (Oct 2, 2011)

I think this is my best bet for the price it is only two inches shorter and half the price of the 12x12x20,    

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4070857


----------



## dustinlog (Oct 3, 2011)

I own the 12x12x12 zoomed terrarium for my gbb and I am extremely happy with it, I think i will go the zoo med route unless someone here can give me a reason why not. 110 dollars for the 12x12x20 enclosure from tarantula cages is a bit expensive although it does look cool


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 3, 2011)

in my opinion you shuold go with exo terra...i think anything zoo med makes is junk....i have alot of exo terra terrariums, 27-12x12x18, 1-12x12x12, 1 nano....i think they are amazing, and ao far there is not one bad thing about them..


----------



## wesker12 (Oct 3, 2011)

Go on amazon - look for the exo terra nano
compare prices with petsmart. 
Be amazed 

They make great enclosures - most people over estimate the amount of space a tarantula needs.


----------



## Ben Oliver (Oct 3, 2011)

i have been told that the T should have an enclosure three times the size of the T. if you have a craft store near you go and see what type plastic boxes they have and tell them you are trying to make a T encloseure they should be able to point you in the direction you need to go. you should be able to find something you need for about 25.00 or so. then all you need is a little thought and now how and go to it. just a tip buy a hot glue gun also


----------

